# What do you collect?



## Richard King (Oct 19, 2009)

This is a just for fun question. I used to collect firearms. Now I generally just collect really good quotes (and secretly I collect good recipes too). I know some folks collect guitars, antique tools and even beer cans. 
I KNOW anyone on the PB collects books. 
Just wondering if any of you have unusual collections?


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 19, 2009)

Sentimental trinkets that remind me of my wife.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 19, 2009)

Communion tokens


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Oct 19, 2009)

Books and tobacco pipes.


----------



## TimV (Oct 19, 2009)

Plants that eat animals and SciFi novels.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Oct 19, 2009)

Books, especially Jewish Religious Texts(Seforim).


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 19, 2009)

Fossils and rocks. Almost anything to do with Dr Who (especially the classic series before its modern revival).


----------



## Bern (Oct 19, 2009)

I used to collect unusual musical instruments, but I'm having to sell them all off now!


----------



## Tim (Oct 19, 2009)

Bern said:


> I used to collect unusual musical instruments, but I'm having to sell them all off now!



Will you tell us about some of these unusual instruments? We are all interested!


----------



## Bern (Oct 19, 2009)

They might not be considered unusual to you guys... but in England not many people play them. I used to be a session guitarist a long time ago, so guitar is my primary instrument, but I've also owned mandolins, greek mandolini's, harmonica, theremin, various african and asian drums, irish whistles etc... my latest one was going to be a hurdy gurdy, but before I could do that I got marrieed... lol say no more! Now I'm in the process of selling them all off in order to be more financially secure


----------



## Skyler (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect old, now defunct electronic devices. Then I salvage components from them for my projects.


----------



## CNJ (Oct 19, 2009)

Fun queston. I collect anything Swedish and ruby red depression glass. Love the Ikea store.
Carol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2009)

Books by John Buchan. I have almost everything in a good readable, and a large collection of the various "Firsts" (i.e !st Canadian, Ist American, etc).

First editions of books by "intersting" political leaders. (everyone from JFK to Trotsky)

Signed editions of 19th & 20th century reformed authors. (have a couple of nice Spurgeons.)


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 19, 2009)

Theology books and an ol' U.S. Stamp collection that I haven't had out in years.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect moss.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 19, 2009)

Sports cars: Ferrari, Mcclaren, Porsche....  Just kidding.

I'm with brother Jim on theology books. And glass bottles, specifically Bundaburgs. Ginger beers, root beers, and lemon lime.  It started because I wanted to set aside the glass bottles from regular trash for recycling. Never got to throwing them out. Haha!


----------



## Sven (Oct 19, 2009)

I like to collect Lake Superior Agates. Usually can find them taking a stroll down a dirt road or along Lake Superior.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 19, 2009)

Sven said:


> I like to collect Lake Superior Agates. Usually can find them taking a stroll down a dirt road or along Lake Superior.



Wow! I thought those were hard to identify? Do you polish them up? Do you have pictures? Please post some if you do!


----------



## TimV (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd also like to see some agates and fossils. I found some fossil shark's teeth not far from my house, but they were on a commercial site and I was only invited there once. I'd love to find a place where I could do more hunting.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 19, 2009)

That is really great!


----------



## ubermadchen (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect post cards. My grandparents used to travel a lot so I have some of their post cards from the 30-60s. Of course, I have post cards from my own travels too.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pocket knives; made in the U.S.A. pre 1970.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 19, 2009)

Used to collect antique woodworking tools, especially wooden hand planes. Sold about half of them off to pay for part of seminary back in the mid-90s. Might start collecting again as I'm finding time to get back into building stuff. Prices sure have risen though since I bought most of mine in the late 70's.

All my book buying is conveniently sublimated into purchases on behalf of the Historical Center--most any published work on most any aspect covering American Presbyterianism. Also have a sub-specialty on the Westminster Standards. See PCA Historical Center : Research Library holdings on the Westminster Confession & Catechisms for "da list" as it stands currently. Few additions over the last year due to curtailed contributions.


----------



## dbroyles (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect theological works of the Puritans and Scottish Presbyterians, postage stamps of the 19th century, and southern postal history of the 19th and 20th centuries.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2009)

James Durham books as I need them for new editions, and editions of the Westminster Standards as I need them for critical text research (140 examples maybe? maybe not quite that; started collecting and working on the text in summer of 2002).


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 19, 2009)

Germs.


----------



## David (Oct 19, 2009)

I informally collect Christian books and video games.

My book collection isn't very impressive right now, but one day I hope to have one of those fancy home libraries and a comfortable chair to read in. Having previously been an occultist, I did also have a number of occult books, but had them disposed of. Right now I am looking at getting some Puritan and Reformed works.

I'm also somewhat of a video game and computer addict, something which I really need to work on, much to my reluctance. I mostly collect older computer games, from the late 80s through to the late 90s, especially if I can find them in a full-size box with a printed manual. Nowadays you just get a DVD case and a manual on PDF, or even none at all.


----------



## Jim Peet (Oct 19, 2009)

*Slide rules*

I have 4 of them. All from the 60's 

Wifie has drawn the line in the sand at any more!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 19, 2009)

Figurines of turtles, especially hand-carved from natural materials.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 19, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Signed editions of 19th & 20th century reformed authors. (have a couple of nice Spurgeons.)


Where do you find books like that?


----------



## Augusta (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect books, of course, and tea cups. You wanted unusual though. I have all my kids baby teeth in a jar, all that weren't lost or swallowed. I don't know why I keep them.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 19, 2009)

Richard King said:


> This is a just for fun question. I used to collect firearms. Now I generally just collect really good quotes (and secretly I collect good recipes too). I know some folks collect guitars, antique tools and even beer cans.
> I KNOW anyone on the PB collects books.
> Just wondering if any of you have unusual collections?



I used to collect comic books as a kid and even through my early adult years. I am not selling said collection on eBay.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 19, 2009)

Books that I never read, and classical music CDs, but only the _good_ recordings. No "50 of Bach's greatest hits by random orchestra" ones...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2009)

LeeD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Signed editions of 19th & 20th century reformed authors. (have a couple of nice Spurgeons.)
> ...



I haunt (not a typo) used bookstores. I ask older ministers if they have "any old books that they would like to sell". A few on-line. Any living author I ask in person or by mail to sign one for me.

A cool one that I "held briefly" is now in the Haddington House collection is a collection of Spugeons sermons FROM HIS OWN library, that is inscribed by his wife to a Canadian minister with a personal note & "...I know that he wanted you to have this..."

That one came out of a collection of several books of books own by a retired minister, that saved them from being discarded by the Knox Theological Coll library in the late 50's!!

So just start asking.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 19, 2009)

Megan Mozart said:


> Books that I never read, and classical music CDs, but only the _good_ recordings. No "50 of Bach's greatest hits by random orchestra" ones...



 !!!


----------



## Answerman (Oct 19, 2009)

I collect old video games and game systems. Atari, intellivision, colecovision, nintendo...


----------



## Andres (Oct 19, 2009)

Anything Dallas Cowboys. my collection of Cowboys memorabilia runs the gamut.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 19, 2009)

I collected stamps years ago, only because my uncle would send me the collection sets..

He collected postmarks..and when he died all of his were donated here..

PMCC Museum


----------



## LeeD (Oct 19, 2009)

Gray hairs.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 19, 2009)

Joshua;




> Dust.



Only if you sit still long enough??



I've also got some baseball cards, football cards, and other various sports related cards...when my daughter has been in the hospital one of the men who comes to visit the kids brings a bag of these cards for all the kids..she didn't want them so I took them over..


----------



## baron (Oct 19, 2009)

My collection used to upset some people. I used to collect WW2 military knives, insignia patches mostly Waffen, medals, flags, katanas. Any of those items from Germany and edge weapons from Japan. 

My wife used to have a very impressive doll collection.

But due to finances all is long gone.

Now we collect nothing.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 19, 2009)

books


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 19, 2009)

American Coins (especially pennies) though I'm quite close to being as done as I'm going to get with pennies.

I'm trying to make myself get rid of my other "collections" such as CDs I no longer listen to.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 19, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> American Coins (especially pennies) though I'm quite close to being as done as I'm going to get with pennies.



Now, on to nickles!!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > What do you collect?
> ...





Josh beat me to it.

Aside from dust, I also like to "collect" (though I wouldn't normally call it that) used theology books. It is very difficult for me to avoid a used book store for that reason.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 19, 2009)

Diecast Race Cars and Hotrods. Old Books. I just got an old 1847 copy of William Symington's book on the Atonement. I also collect Drag Slot cars because I race them weekly.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I can tell you what I'll most likely never collect b/c it won't exist when I'm "old enough" for it: social security.



Don't sell the Obama revolution short!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 19, 2009)

Jim Peet said:


> I have 4 of them. All from the 60's
> 
> Wifie has drawn the line in the sand at any more!



Hey, I have one of those! 

edit: Oh, I almost forgot: I also collect Thankses.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2009)

Unused calories that convert themselves to fat cells.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a minimalist at heart so I do not like collecting things unless they are practical. Right now I don't come near to collecting any type of thing other than theology books--and even then, I don't have many books.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 19, 2009)

Books, music cds, shot glasses, knives, dvds, hats,....but what I like the best is when I can collect my thoughts!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 19, 2009)

I think by year's end, I will have something of a collection of Homelite chain saws; just the old ones, mind you, pre-1994, made in Canada or the USA. We heat with wood, so I do need to have some on hand. Some might say children, but that is just _so_ wrong. I also have some great hockey cards (old ones) but am not a collector _per se_ of those.


----------



## Houchens (Oct 19, 2009)

Old Hymnals, really old books, handmade pottery(I almost have an entire eclectic set. I buy single pieces from different local art fairs, or an occasional antique store. Who wants 20 pieces of the same color and style dish? Kidding for those of you who do!) I also enjoy finding yard sale bargains for my yard. This year I found an old milking stool for $2, it is perfect to sit plants on, right by my front door!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh I also came across a few books that I've kept over the years..


The Yale Shakespeare, King Richard III, copyright 1927 
Selections from Plato copyright 1927 This copy is in mostly Greek
The Best of the Worlds Classics (Copyright 1909) has I believe 10 volumes
Henry Cabot-Lodge Editor in Chief

Everyday Science With Projects (copyright 1919)
American Mathematical Series College Algebra (copyright 1909)
Euripides IPHIGENIA In TAURIS (copyright 1904) This is also pretty much in Greek--as it was part of the Greek Series for College and Schools
The Story of Modern Progress Revised edition 1923
Pinocchio The Story of the Marionette by C. Collodi Translated from the Italian copyright 1923
An Elementary Latin Dictionary  copyright 1918
The Works of Horace copyright 1925
The Elements of the German Language Part first copyright 1888


----------



## Augusta (Oct 20, 2009)

I forgot something that I collect. I love Aladdin mantle kerosene lamps. They are beautiful. They are pricey though so I only have two truly old ones and two new ones that I found at thrift stores. I also keep an eye out for glass shades for them. They look great in a pretty glass shade. Here is a link to see the variety there are. They are hard to find around here. The two old ones I have are Washington drape clear and a smokey brown.

aladdin lamps photo gallery


----------



## Tripel (Oct 20, 2009)

For practicality only, I collect beer bottles to use for my homebrewing. I'm nowhere near the point of kegging.

I wouldn't say I "collect" this, but I've held onto the cigar labels from all of the cigars I have smoked. On the back of each label I noted the date, whether I liked it or not, and if it was smoked at any special gathering or event. I used to smoke a lot back in high school and the early part of college, but now it is quite rare that I'll have one.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 20, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> Fossils and rocks. Almost anything to do with Dr Who (especially the classic series before its modern revival).



 Who's your favorite Doctor? Mine is John Pertwee!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 20, 2009)

Comics. I have a nice sized collection dating from the mid-80's to the mid-90's. I restarted a few years ago and I'm still collecting.

I also collect books. I was considering collecting Nantucket Nectar caps, but changed my mind. 



CNJ said:


> Fun queston. I collect anything Swedish and ruby red depression glass. Love the Ikea store.
> Carol



My wife has some depression glass. It's pink.



carlgobelman said:


> I used to collect comic books as a kid and even through my early adult years. I am not selling said collection on eBay.



Whatcha got ?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 20, 2009)

books, baseball Cards, basketball cards, and movie stubs.

-----Added 10/20/2009 at 05:16:34 EST-----

Oh, and comic books also. Not anymore.


----------



## Webservant (Oct 20, 2009)

Beer Cans
Antique radios
Old Sci-Fi books


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, just remembered, there's a big box of comic books at my mom's house, right next to the original set of Star Wars toys (including a land speedster and an X-wing fighter). The last two are in original boxes. Should I put those on Ebay?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 20, 2009)

The heads of conquered enemies.


----------



## jambo (Oct 20, 2009)

As a teenager I used to collect airfix war planes from all sides in both world wars. Later it was old football programmes. Then I had a set of Banner of Truth Magazines (Including the originals of the first 6 editions of the magazine) that was a dozen short of the complete set. Likewise Reformation Today which was was also almost a complete set.

The airfix models went, the football programmes went and sadly short of both cash and space I sold the Banner magazines 7 or 8 years ago.

Now what do I collect? It just seems to be bills.


----------



## Webservant (Oct 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Oh yeah, just remembered, there's a big box of comic books at my mom's house, right next to the original set of Star Wars toys (including a land speedster and an X-wing fighter). The last two are in original boxes. Should I put those on Ebay?


Nope. Junk. Lemme send you a box (pre-paid, of course) and I will take them off your hands for nothing. No really, I don't mind at all.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 20, 2009)

I collect vicariously through my boys: Thomas the Tank engines and frisbee golf discs. 
Other than that, the closest thing I have to a collection is those willow tree figurines--I think I have three of them. 
I would collect children's books if I could find them more cheaply.


----------

